
SMASH – A Dance Concept Video - kianaperreault
Hello, I&#x27;m Kiana Perreault. I am a Dancer&#x2F;Artist from New Hampshire. I created a short film including dance and concept about Suicide and Mental Health to raise awareness. I did this because my greatest wish is to make a difference in our society by &quot;Standing Up to The Stigma&quot; (of anxiety, depression, Bi-polar, and other mental disorders). I want to share this video with you in hopes that you will share my art, and join me in this movement. Thank you for reading, and I really hope to hear back!
 - Kiana P.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=AgZXgb1lGko&amp;t=1s<p>| Choreographed &amp; Edited by Kiana Perreault |
| Dancer: Pressley Frazier |
| Produced by Bryant Ragas|
                  -Checkout my Social Media-
SoundCloud - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;m.soundcloud.com&#x2F;kianammoore
Facebook Page - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;m.facebook.com&#x2F;kianaperreault&#x2F;
Instagram- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.instagram.com&#x2F;kianaperreault&#x2F;
Twitter- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;kianamperreault&#x2F;<p>SMASH | A Dance Concept Video
======
DrScump
You posted this 3 times in 5 hours.

------
kianaperreault
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgZXgb1lGko&t=10s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgZXgb1lGko&t=10s)

